# 10 fitness tips for women



## altonjone (Feb 10, 2010)

1) Listen to your body. As you are training it is easy to become preoccupied with the repetitions you are doing, or the time you have been exercising. Leave your watch at home and slow down or walk when your body hurts- but on the same note do not be afraid to push yourself, the gym should not be a leisurely walk in the park if you are wanted to get sculpted. You must learn you understand your body

2) To improve your fitness health you need to eat a varied diet. Five fruit and vegetables a day should be your minimum target. Your health will improve if you eat at least five different kinds of fruit, then any vegetables will be a bonus.

3) Take a complete day off from exercise every once in a while. It does not have to be every week, but doing extra training when you are tired may have a detrimental effect on your health and fitness. You become fitter and healthier through rest as much as exercise. My off day is generally Sunday

4) For muscle increase up protein intake: make sure every meal includes good protein sources: lean meats, poultry, seafood, dairy, and beans are great examples. Do no be afraid to include protein shakes in your diet: WHEY is a great source and it takes awesome

5) Understand technique before trying anything new. This will insure that you will not cause injury and you will maximize the results you want. If you have questions consult a gym professional or another reliable source.

6) You will improve your health and fitness by stretching more. Your muscles get shorter through exercise, and if you never stretch you will get injured. One method is to warm up slowly first, then spend several minutes stretching before the main workout. Stretch thoroughly after exercise as well.

7) You need to stay hydrated if you are exercising more. This means drinking water and sports drinks if you are sweating a lot. You lose minerals in your body while sweating. It is recommended to drink five glasses of water a day, but if you are working out you need to drink more than this. Do not get carried away, though, because it can be just as dangerous to drink too much as too little.

8) Exercise with other people. You will meet new friends, and your fitness will improve if you have other people to motivate you.

9) Do not become too competitive as this may harm your health. Motivation from other people is good, but you should only compete against yourself. Try too hard to keep up with someone else, and you could become injured. This goes back to understanding your body: if you know it can not handle something then PLEASE do not do it.

10) Have fun! Your health and fitness will improve if you are having fun because you will stick to your exercise program.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 11, 2010)

Real nice post! Great advice!


----------



## malisha (Apr 24, 2010)

In order to be healthy women should be keen on their eating style and their daily retina. It's  better to start your day with a regular water therapy as well  as this throughout the day include the correct consumption of water. Include much fresh fruits, green leafy vegetables, sprats which is rich in high calcium. Along with take enough regular exercises.


----------

